# cannot operate as root in the console



## alanlarsen-dk (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi, I've just installed FreeBSD 7.0 on my laptop with KDE 3.5 as Gui.

I have the problem that I cannot log in as root in the console. I have tried the commands 'login root', 'login su', but it won't accept my password. (This problem also occur when I'm using XFCE4 as GUI).

When I'm not working through a GUI I have no problem switching between user and root, which have led me to think that I have made the right upstart configurations.

Can anyone help me?

Thanks!


----------



## ale (Dec 6, 2008)

Try 
	
	



```
su -
```
but read this before http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/admin.html#SU-WHEEL-GROUP


----------



## mart (Dec 7, 2008)

ale said:
			
		

> Try
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@alan:  and after you've done that, you might want to take a look at sudo.


----------



## jleal2003 (Dec 9, 2008)

sudo su -
su -
you MUST be in the wheel group to became root!!!

check that first!


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 9, 2008)

alanlarsen-dk said:
			
		

> *I have the problem that I cannot log in as root in the console. I have tried the commands 'login root', 'login su', but it won't accept my password. (This problem also occur when I'm using XFCE4 as GUI).*



This console  is virtual terminal like kconsole?



			
				alanlarsen-dk said:
			
		

> *When I'm not working through a GUI I have no problem switching between user and root*, which have led me to think that I have made the right upstart configurations.



This is mean command line?

Maybe the system default setting forbid root login the gui(I never login gui as root directly, so I don't sure about it).


----------



## guixingyi (Dec 9, 2008)

normally, the GUI restrict root to log on, just allow normal user, you can use "sudo su -" to switch to root under GUI user, or change the configuration of GUI.

BTW, "su -" just allow user who in wheel group which same as root.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 9, 2008)

By default, KDE on FreeBSD does not allow root to log on. This can be changed by setting it to *TRUE* in the kdmrc file.


----------

